# 16 hp Briggs on Ariens ?



## Einar.s (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello everybody

I got this 82 ariens 1032 from and neighbour who invested in an new blower...

I found on net and 16 hp 326431-0020-99 never used engine and thinking about mounting it on my blower project.

Anyone out there who has any adwise for me? Im conserned about carb freesing and that its not realy made for winter use.

Finding such enigne thats never been used made me thinking,but is it realy worth even trying?


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

This guy knows what he's doing. I think there are 12 episodes he made about the conversion. This video is of the finished project. Watch the 12 episodes and this one and you will get a lot of insight. His rehab is extensive.


----------



## Einar.s (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you for great tip!I might be one step closer for making my own monster..
Ive just finished my other 9 hp on 924 so need a project.
Only worry is for the engine and winterconditions..


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Is it a 16hp horizontal v-twin? Opposed twin? Or single? Flathead or OHV?
I would not put a twin on a snowblower.... Twins SUCK fuel.... I built a log splitter and used a 20hp Briggs Twin on it and that sucker drinks down fuel. I would bet its a gallon an hour maybe more  I am gonna change it to a Predator 420 as soon as the weather warms up.


----------



## Einar.s (Feb 18, 2013)

Now i have seen all episodes,great stuff and this guy is the real deal!

But Blue on green, thats another story. Looks like he left airfilter on that clone engine,but he did not seem to have problems.

The most helpfull tips was those pins guiding the belt,and realy making sure engine had correct rpm. Nice job on new deckplate

Guess i head out into the garage now


----------



## Einar.s (Feb 18, 2013)

Its an 326431-0020-99. Early 70 flathead i guess. Never been used


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

From what I have read, not observed, the air cleaner is not a problem with these motors. My feeling is this: that's not some clown like me, doing the job in utter confusion and bewilderment. That's a serious guy who knows what he is doing. He decided to do this. If you noticed how tall he is and the pictures in the background, he knows what competition is, too. He is a confident and competent fabricator.


----------

